# [Howto] Installation d'une carte pci dvb-t (tnt)

## bong

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voici mon premier howto que j'ai décidé d'ecrire apres avoir fait fonctionner ma carte tnt fraichement acquise.

Révisions:

16/03/06 : Mise en conformité du script de création du fichier de fréquences. (BuBuaBu)

Pour information, voila ma configuration (mais la procedure devrait etre similaire pour du materiel different):

 *Quote:*   

> GeForce fx5500 (drivers proprio nvidia)
> 
> Linux Kernel v2.6.13.2-nitro1 "Down with latency!"
> 
> Carte tv analogique Pinnacle PCTV Rave
> ...

 

Installation d'une carte dvb-t : 

1) Configuration du noyau :

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

Il n'y a pas enormement de drivers à compiler mais les voici: (libre a vous de les mettre en module ou pas..)

```

Device Drivers  --->  <*> I2C support

Multimedia devices  --->  <*> Video For Linux

                          Video For Linux  --->  <M> BT848 Video For Linux

                          Digital Video Broadcasting Devices  --->  [*] DVB For Linux

                                                                    <*>   DVB Core Support

                                                                    <M>     Nebula/Pinnacle PCTV/Twinhan PCI cards

```

Nous supposerons que le reste du systeme est bien configuré et fonctionnel.

Ensuite:

```
make && make modules_install
```

Remarque, le modele de carte que j'utilise requiere deux modules qui ne sont pas chargés par défaut, il faut donc les faire charger au demarrage:

```

echo "dst" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

echo "dvb-bt8xx" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

2) Creation du fichier de canaux :

Les frequences des differents emmeteurs sont décrites dans des fichiers qui se trouvent dans le dossier suivant:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/

 

Dans mon ca, je me trouve à Brest mais le fichier correspondant n'existe pas (si le votre y est, vous pouvez passer cette étape).

2-1) Quels sont vos canaux ? :

Vous trouverez à cette adresse la liste des frequences qui voncernent votre zone de couverture:

http://www.tvnt.net/V2/sr/171/index.php

Pour Brest, on peut lire:

30  	22  	25  	23  	28  	26

Plaçons ces chiffres dans un fichier freq.brest:

```
echo "30 22 25 23 28 26" >> freq.brest
```

Ensuite, grace à ce petit script (appelons le mkfreq.brest)....

```

#/bin/bash

echo "# Brest / France" ;

echo "# T freq bw fec_hi fec_lo mod transmission-mode guard-interval hierarchy" ;

for i in `cat freq.brest`;

        do echo $i*8+306|bc ;

        done | sort| sed -e 's/$/000000 8MHz 2\/3 2\/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1\/32 NONE/g' -e 's/^/T /g

```

...nous allons generer le fichier tant désiré:

```
./mkfreq.brest freq.brest > /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/fr-Brest
```

Ce qui donnera le fichier suivant:

 *Quote:*   

> # Brest / France
> 
> # T freq bw fec_hi fec_lo mod transmission-mode guard-interval hierarchy
> 
> T 482000000 8MHz 2/3 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE
> ...

 

2-2) Testons tout cela :

Pout tester votre tuner, nous allons utiliser une petite application en console:

```

emerge linuxtv-dvb-apps

...

dvbscan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/fr-Brest

```

Si vous voyez ce genre de chose apparaître, c'est bon signe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> scanning /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/fr-Brest
> 
> using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
> ...

 

3) La console c'est bien, mais ensuite? :

Et bien ensuite, il ne vous reste plus qu'à trouver l'appli qui vous plaît, perso, j'utilise Kaffeine et j'en suis très content.

Attention aux utilisateurs de kaffeine:

les fichiers de descriptions que kaffeine utilise se trouvent dans le dossier suivant:

 *Quote:*   

> ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvb-t/

 

Si vous désirez en utiliser un autre, consultez le wiki de LinuxTV

4) Conclusion :

Rien de spécial à ajouter et bien entendu, toutes les remarques positives ou négatives (constructives) sont les bienvenues.

Prochaine étape: Faire fonctionner la télécommande fournie avec (recepteur usb) mais j'epere profiter d'un tuto sur lirc pour y parvenir  :Wink: Last edited by bong on Thu Mar 16, 2006 4:54 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## _kal_

Meme si je le lit apres avoir reussi a avoir la TNT, chapeau quand même   :Razz: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

#/bin/bash

echo "# Brest / France" ;

echo "# T freq bw fec_hi fec_lo mod transmission-mode guard-interval hierarchy" ;

for i in `cat freq.brest`;

        do echo $i*8+306|bc ;

        done | sort| sed -e 's/$/000000 8MHz 1\/2 NONE QAM16 8k 1\/32 NONE/g' -e 's/^/T /g 

Voila deux trois modifs a apporter :

Pour les Francais : les paramètres enregistré dans le fichier de fréquences ne sont pas correct :

Selon le CSA et plus précisément ce document, les normes adopter sont :

 *Quote:*   

> Configuration 1 :
> 
> Mode :8k
> 
> Modulation : 64 QAM
> ...

 

Toute les lignes du fichier devrait alors resemblé a celle-ci :

```
T 562167000 8MHz 2/3 2/3 QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE
```

ou celle-ci :

```
T 562167000 8MHz 3/4 3/4 QAM64 8k 1/8 NONE
```

----------

## bong

ah ben mince, pourtant ca marchait..

je vais tester la modif et voir ce qui se passe.

edit

Bon, ca marche pareil en fait.. j'ai édité le howto   :Wink: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *bong wrote:*   

> ah ben mince, pourtant ca marchait..
> 
> 

 

Oui, ca marche, sauf si la réception n'est pas très bonne.

----------

